#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  Looking for 2yrs old toddler school within cebu city

## stjohn

hello istoryans..kinsa may kabalao dha og maau nga toddler school for 2 yrs old nga within ra cebu city..

salamat

----------


## stjohn

istoryans pwede ibutang ang contact number, location and tuition fees..


thanks

----------


## snowwhite

looking for one too..

----------


## snowwhite

bethany daw is accepting 2 or 2 1/2 yr old kids..i haven't visited their school pa but i heard they provide good education..it's in guadalupe but i don't have the exact address.

----------


## Sol_Itaire

Kids :: Welcome Kids

Kids' Daycare & Afterschool Center
	#18 Lemon St., Basak, Cebu City
	261-9564

----------


## medjz

naa pud new skul sa quiot pardo na daan, sabellano. newberry ang name. small ra sya na haws but naa kaduwaan sa gawas.. 1000 ra per month. dawat sila 1.5  hangtod preskul.

----------


## kit_cebu

2years old, pa-skwelahon na ninyo?!?!?!?!
ako may kapoyon sa bata tawn......

murag enough naman 10-11 years elem-high school...

----------


## necrotic freak

ako kay 4yrs old na nako gipaskwela akong anak.. preparation para kinder-1..

dili mana skwela ang 2yrs old, pang playmates raman na...

----------


## theBLUR

try sa bethany christian school

----------


## stjohn

up nato.....

----------


## indie

PG 
PlayGroup

----------


## MrDavedalogdog

ngita pud gani ko

----------


## bulado

> try sa bethany christian school


pila sa bethany?

----------


## desperada

bethany is located in buena hills,guadalupe..pero mahal man kaau cxa...

try sad sa frobel atbang sa USC girls high sa private road nga gate..modawat cla playgroup diha..kay diha nko gipa summer class akong anak katong 2y.o pa cxa unya igo ra matulog sa classroom..nice sad cla kay naay cooking2x ..price ani niya kato nga time kay around 24-26k ang whole year ( naklaimot na ko kay dugay dugay naman jud to.).kay basta among summer class atong panahona kay 2.5k-3k man to

try pud sa south hills international school..sa E.salvador/banawa kay modawat sad na playgroup diha mga 40k plus and tuition..

or gusto ka sa ayala sa playroom naa na cla class diha for playgroup mga around 40k pud ang tuition...

----------


## stjohn

kinsay familiar dinhi sa south hills international school and royal oaks international school? naa cla playgroup?

----------


## necrotic freak

matay.. 40K para paduwa-duwanon lang imong 2yr old nga anak? dili naman pod na practical oi..

----------


## stjohn

up nato..........

----------


## diamme

> kinsay familiar dinhi sa south hills international school and royal oaks international school? naa cla playgroup?


ang south hills around 47++ pero last year to. dad-a lng didto ang bata, ipa-assess man diha2 dayun.

----------


## stjohn

> ang south hills around 47++ pero last year to. dad-a lng didto ang bata, ipa-assess man diha2 dayun.



can you give some feedbacks about south hills? unsa ila program for toddlers and etc...thanks

----------


## smithjames2808

went to southills and around 50k+++ tuition fee then add misc fee plus books, uniforms.

----------


## maeybretz

Pag 2 1/2 sko anak ako gpa sit in kinder1 kay teacher man ako cuzn sa public.g expose lng nko sa pra ma ready na xa g skwela niya.pg 4 ako na xa g enroll jd and ok ra kau xa pwd na ma biyaan.na anad na xa sa skwelahan na set up bah...

----------


## necrotic freak

daghana ninyo wawarts oi. 2 yrs old pa-eskwelahon naman ug tag 50K.. hehe

----------


## mariaClara

ui 2yrs old.. ka-sayo.. aw para nako.. hehe

mag-duwa ra man gihapon sa school na..

----------


## necrotic freak

^^tag 50K ang duwa2x nila sis.  :Smiley:

----------


## aLohaBby

Try Tutelage Supplemental Learning Center.. they have classes for Tots (1.6 - 2.5 yrs. old)... It's in edros road, mabolo... The road across blessed john seminary.... Here's there no.232-3818, and look for Teacher Babah or Teacher Bam...  :Smiley:

----------


## cloi

https://www.istorya.net/forums/babies...-literacy.html

----------


## crossramz

SIP/iBrain just along M.velez before reaching chowking from bridge or i think atbang na cya sa starFM.. 
tel # 516 1218

----------


## zener_101

Kumon lang guro ako bata....barato pa.....

----------


## jeszeiahsmom

> Kumon lang guro ako bata....barato pa.....


pila man ang kumon?..tnx

----------


## jeszeiahsmom

pila man s kids knang basak location?..tnx

----------


## Sol_Itaire

@jeszeiahsmom 
tawagi lang sis. 261-9564

----------


## fyodor sven

> matay.. 40K para paduwa-duwanon lang imong 2yr old nga anak? dili naman pod na practical oi..


mag hire na lang ta ug tutor ani kung mao ra ni. hehehe

----------


## mico1984

playhouse at banilad  :Smiley:

----------


## budzzz

Hi,I recommend St. Micheals Play Garden in St. Micheals Village Banilad...near Coast Pacific ni....

----------


## d`monyita

*Child Learning Foundation* sa Happy Valley.


Call 255-0523 and ask for Teacher Totit

----------


## kit_cebu

> daghana ninyo wawarts oi. 2 yrs old pa-eskwelahon naman ug tag 50K.. hehe


ipanghatag pana parts noh?  :Cheesy: 

50k bayad nya mag-adik2x ra inig dako...hahaha

----------


## bisayang chick

blessed kaayo ang bata kay 2 years old pa mo invest na mga parents ug thousand para magduladula. 

para sa dili ka afford, try inquire sa brgy. naa man sad g offer na play group na mo dawat na as young as 1.5 years old. donation ra ang need. pwede rasad dili mo donate.   :Cheesy:

----------


## yani0211

i was also thinking of enrolling my 2 yr old kid, pero dli man sugot ako hubby oi ingon sya unya na nig ka 4yr old nya. home study lng namo.. kami lng nagtudlo2x nya..

----------


## d`monyita

> i was also thinking of enrolling my 2 yr old kid, pero dli man sugot ako hubby oi ingon sya unya na nig ka 4yr old nya. home study lng namo.. kami lng nagtudlo2x nya..


i agree though if u wanna give schooling a try.... call Child Learning Foundation. they have monthly para in case you change ur mind. the number is 2550523. ask for teacher totit.

.

----------


## jyohann_suzanne

sa st. paul learning center sa don guervacio st., guadalupe... nice ela teaching didto...didto man nag nursery ako eldest wla pa xa 3 yrs old last year gidawat na xa as nursery...now K1 na ako eldest dn eya age kay wla pa sad xa 4 yrs old ron...

----------


## meca_ellah

akong anak 4 yrs old na nako gipa.start ug skwela.Murag sayo pa kaau ng 2 yrs old TS.

ako ra ga tutor sa akong anak,and provide lang gyud sad ko ug mga educational videos ( brainy babies ) IQ enhancer
 book( Grolier ) flash cards,charts...

now 5 yrs old sya,Kindergarten s CNU..

----------


## jongchiu

naa jud koi feeling nga kaning bataa dali ra ma pul-an sa pag iskuling.hehehehe

----------


## rainedeer13

Naa mo idea how much ang playhouse?

----------


## 2001orangess

Gymboree has play class and music class they accept age 0mo. -5yo

----------


## strictlybusiness

Playseum. Center for early literacy. located at 2nd floor (above cafe georg) caters to 1-5 yr olds. we do storytelling,puppetry and art. 0917-3221981 or 2668268

----------


## jofer

dynami minds.atbang sa one pavillion mall padung banawa.pa summer lang sa.ayaw regular school year aron di kapuy

----------


## jen2911

subscribed!

----------


## Imagine

My 2 years old boy is at Dynamic minds and he's loving it! Check out Dynamic Minds Learning House - Preschool Education at its Best

----------


## jen2911

> My 2 years old boy is at Dynamic minds and he's loving it! Check out Dynamic Minds Learning House - Preschool Education at its Best


Where is the exact location? ty

----------

